# pooping



## Josh (Sep 30, 2007)

how often should two little DT hatchlings poop?
I was hoping they would poo when i soaked them today but one of them just sat in the water with her nose underwater so i took her out. the other guy marched around in the water but didnt evacuate his bowels...
should i be worried about no pooping since last wednesday?


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about whats comming out. As long as food goes in, that's important. They'll poop.


----------



## desertdeana (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh as long as they are active and eating with no nasal bubbles or discharge. relax and enjoy them!
My hatchlings took quite awhile to poop. Seems like the eat and eat, with just a few little mouse turd. Both Murtle and Gurtle love to soak ever other day in warm water. I use a cup saucer, they stick thier little heads right into and under the shallow water. Seems like the soak it into their shell. The just get out when they have had enough soaking, sometimes 10 - 15 minutes, I make sure they get time to dry in the sun for awhile. I will take a pix of thier habitat tomorrow. They are asleep. I ham having fun changing it and creating little tunnes and bridges. Planitng natural weeds and desert grasses as well as desert mallow, which I have in my front yard. Anyone know about hollyhock flowers and leaves, I have a ton and have not heard that they are poisonious. Thanks!
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Josh Quotes:how often should two little DT hatchlings poop?
I was hoping they would poo when i soaked them today but one of them just sat in the water with her nose underwater so i took her out. the other guy marched around in the water but didnt evacuate his bowels...
should i be worried about no pooping since last wednesday?
[/quote]


----------



## T-P (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey josh, hatchlings are very funny when it comes to this.
Give it time and he or she will do it.

Also, i posted in your other post about the bubbley nose?

when you say the torts nose went underwater, its possible that the water went into his or her nose and thats the bubbles.if so nothing to worry about about the nose


----------

